# check current version of llvm



## nedry (Dec 7, 2019)

Hi how do i check which version of llvm is installed? Many thanks,


----------



## julp (Dec 7, 2019)

Hi,

```
pkg info -x llvm
```
?

Like me, you may have two different versions installed (llvm80 + llvm90).


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 7, 2019)

Yes one version is for the base system and some ports need a different version of clang, so it gets installed as a dependency.
To find the base version of llvm: `clang -v`

To find the ports version of llvm: `pkg info | grep llvm`


----------

